# Cabo



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is probably a stretch, but I was just wondering if any BOTLs were going to be in Cabo San Lucas December 7-11...:ss


----------



## CJ20 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish I was. Been there and love it!


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Off by a month... Jan 7-11


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm just going to miss you. I'll be there Dec 13th to the 20th. :tu:ss


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Really? Not one member of this forum will be there??? Guess I'll have to go to J & J with my philly-smoking buddies...:hn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been there half a dozen times,,,great spot to be in Dec. The Mexican cruise that goes down to Acapulco and Mazatlan, Puerto Vallarta and Cabo,,,,,the best!!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Me wants to go! Only been once. But as Sammy sings(and he put that town on the map!) "You go there once, you'll be there twice"


----------

